# Belchertown, MA fatal accident



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 27, 2009)

> Friday, February 27, 2009
> Mass. man dies in chain saw accident
> 
> The Associated Press
> ...



That's all I know, saw it in the Worcester paper.


----------



## Tree Dr. (Feb 27, 2009)

makes me sad,
I learned to climb and trim in w. Ma. 
RIP


----------



## Buckethead (Mar 1, 2009)

I talked with the responding paramedics. Apparently a hard working local guy that was well known in the area. The rest of his crew were all family members. Other folks that I talked to mentioned that he was know to push the edge of the envelope.

My condolences go out to the family


----------



## irish93stang (Mar 2, 2009)

Live in the next town over.. Didnt know him personally, but alot of guys I work with knew him. Very sad news... thoughts and prayers go out to the family and friends.


----------



## JeffL (Mar 2, 2009)

Pretty sad, my bosses wife works in the school system in Belchertown and knew the family.

My condolences.


----------

